# AM4 Halterung Prolimatech bzw . gibt es Prolimatech noch?



## Obstundgemuese (26. März 2017)

Hi zusammen, ich habe einen Prolimatech Megahalems Red Edition (wie unten im Bild zu sehen) und würde diesen wunderschönen Kühler gerne auch mit Ryzen verwenden. Vor allem weil er auch sehr leistungsfähig ist. Allerdings gibt es noch keine AM4 Halterungen von Prolimatech bzw. man hört überhaupt nichts mehr von der Firma. Die Website wurde seit 2012 nicht mehr aktualisiert. Es gibt keine neuen Produkte mehr. Und die Kühler sind langsam aber sicher bei den Händlern nicht mehr zu bekommen. Zum Beispiel ist der Megahalems bei Caseking nur noch mit Liefertermin unbekannt oder bestellt gelistet.

Weiß jemand was von Prolimatech? Sind die pleite? Kommt da mal wieder was?

Danke vorab,

Philipp


----------



## Caduzzz (26. März 2017)

Hi,

ja, traurig ...von denen hört man NIX mehr. Da Prolimatech auf diverse emails von Usern etc. nicht antwortet (wenn irgendwie noch existent), würde ich direkt bei Caseking nachfragen. Die müßeten ja irgendwie etwas wissen...

Grüße


----------



## Obstundgemuese (26. März 2017)

Ja, ich werde Caseking mal schreiben ob die was über eine AM4 Halterung wissen. Mache mir da aber nicht so große Hoffnungen, sonst hätte man schon mal was gehört. Echt schade, weil Prolimatech hat nur super Sachen gemacht. Megahalems, Genesis, die Lüfter... Das war alles sehr hochwertig und innovativ.


----------



## na:L (29. März 2017)

Ja, eine sehr gute Frage. Ich hoffe auch, dass ich meinen Genesis weiter benutzen kann. Wenn du /Jemand mehr Informationen hat, bitte hier kundtun.
Letzte Aktualisierung von Prolimatech auf Twitter etc... 2013.

MfG na:L


----------



## Speedwood (22. April 2017)

Das selbe Probelm habe ich  auch, ich habe auber noch die 2009 er version Rev 0.  Caseking konnte mir leider keine Antwort geben wann und ob es ein am4 kit geben wird.  Prolimatech reagiert nicht auf Mails . Letzte Idee das Asus Hero zu kaufen dann das AM3 Kit zu holen....  Dann könnte ich den alten kühler nutzen, oder halt einen neuen Cpu kühler kaufen mit dem 370 er Prime Board.


----------



## norstein (3. Mai 2017)

Ich habe Mindfactory diesbezüglich (AM4-Kit für den Prolimatech Genesis, generelle Existenz von Prolimatech) angeschrieben.
Die konnten dazu nix sagen, bekommen bei ihren Zulieferern aber weiterhin Produkte von Prolimatech.
Das ist echt übel, finde ich. Man kauft einen Kühler, der ohne Lüfter bereits 70€ kostet, und dann hat Prolimatech es nicht mal nötig auf Emails zu reagieren, ist bei Twitter seit 2013 und bei Facebook seit 2015 inaktiv.
Der Kühler selbst ist klasse, aber ich werde definitiv nie wieder was von denen kaufen.

EKL ist übrigens nur unwesentlich besser was das angeht: ausgerechnet für das Spitzenmodell Alpenföhn Olymp sagen sie auf der Homepage eine Kit-Verfügbarkeit für Mitte April an, und bringen dann vorher 3 andere Kits raus - und haben, Stand heute, 03.05.2017, keinen Termin für das Olymp-AM4-Kit.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Mai 2017)

Darum bei Thermalright oder Noctua kaufen da war die Kommunikation zu den Kits mal wieder sehr gut und die Kits schnell kostenlos verfügbar  .


----------



## Obstundgemuese (30. Juni 2017)

Echt schade um die Firma. Die Sachen von Prolimatech waren super. Aber die sind wohl tot.


----------

